# Dog food help please



## glittergirl (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi all
Nacho has been on Hills Prescirption diet ZD (canned and dry) for about 6 months for his IBS, it's worked brilliantly only trouble is this past few days he won't eat it.
He keeps trying to steal Bella's food and anything else he can get his paws on to but I think he's bored with the same food day in day out???


I asked my vet today and she suggested Royal Canin Vet diet Hypoallergenic but said it only comes in dry food, I did a search online and found it does come in cans but here in Australia it seems near on impossible to find 

Can anyone recomend and good hypoallergenic canned food for my little guy please as I am too scared to just try anything in case his IBS flares up again (when I got him from the shelter he was 18 months old and so skinny as I don't think he;d ever been treated for his IBS and food would go straight through the poor little mite) .
Thank you so much wonderful Chi peoples 

P.S I should add , it needs to be something that;s available in Australia


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

I found this but nothing in cans yet... Hypoallergenic DR 21 / Vet Diet Canine / Vet Products / Products / Home - Royal Canin Australia, Premium Pet Food for Cats & Dogs

Sorry to hear about your little baby. I'll keep searching and see what i can find.



.


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

What about this?? Gastro Intestinal Low Fat Wet / Vet Diet Canine / Vet Products / Products / Home - Royal Canin Australia, Premium Pet Food for Cats & Dogs


----------



## glittergirl (Aug 11, 2011)

EastGreenChihuahuas said:


> What about this?? Gastro Intestinal Low Fat Wet / Vet Diet Canine / Vet Products / Products / Home - Royal Canin Australia, Premium Pet Food for Cats & Dogs


Thanks hunny, it's just that the canned version are near on impossible to find here, the dry food is readily available just not the cans.

I am heading down the shop later, there are two other vets locally that apparently sell Royal Canin so I will have a look and see if they sell the cans and if not maybe they can order it in for me?

Anyway thanks again so much xox


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

No prob. Hope you find something for him. Is Royal Canin the only other brand that will work?


----------



## glittergirl (Aug 11, 2011)

EastGreenChihuahuas said:


> No prob. Hope you find something for him. Is Royal Canin the only other brand that will work?


Um I don't know, it was just the other brand my vet suggested.
I am open to all and any suggestions the only problem is we don't get a lot of the brands I've seen mentioned here :-(


----------



## PR Punk Skater (Dec 29, 2011)

look for blue buffalo, wellness, or other brands like that and see if they have a product your dog can eat


----------



## glittergirl (Aug 11, 2011)

Can't buy wellness here , just looked at Blue buffalo (one I hadn't heard of yet) but not sure if it will be any good as it contains whole grains :-( But thank you!!!


----------



## PR Punk Skater (Dec 29, 2011)

BLUE Buffalo - High-Protein, Grain-Free Dog Food

http://bluebuffalo.com/dog-food/freedom

BLUE Basics - Choose the best dog food flavor for your dog

these 3 are grain free and limited ingredients, and are far better foods than RC


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

What about Ziwipeak? I have a little male that cannot eat any kind of processed kibble but he does fine on the Ziwipeak dry or raw meals...


----------



## glittergirl (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks guys.
I will have a look at the Buffalo grain free and I did look at Ziwipeak already and had emailed them but they couldn't even tell me if there food was ok for dogs with IBS :-(
I went to the place that supposedly sells RC in cans , she didn't have any in the store but said she would ring the supplier which she did while I was there, RC do not sell the Hypoallergenic in cans in AUstralia!!!!!!!!!!!!UGH!!!! What is going on, I can't get any canned hypoallergenic stuff (apart for Hills ZD) in Australia!!!!! NOT HAPPY!!!! So what do I feed Nacho now?????? Just hoping he'll eat the ZD again but till then, what do I do????? I emailed Wellness (they don't supply to AUs either) but they said they hope to be soon.......................


----------



## glittergirl (Aug 11, 2011)

Just checked out Blue buffalo, looks good but again we can't get it in Australia :-(


----------



## glittergirl (Aug 11, 2011)

Ok since it is impossible to buy anything other than Hills P ZD in cans here, what ingredients should I be looking for and/or what ingredients should I be avoiding, maybe I can get some joy this way instead?


----------



## glittergirl (Aug 11, 2011)

I know corn is bad but is Ground Whole Grain Corn just as bad...probably a dumb question......ZD contains corn starch , just had a look at ID it has Ground Whole Grain Corn but is meant be for IBS etc, so I was wondering if I should try that as I can actually buy this in Australia? ANy thoughts?
Thanks so much!!!
P.S is cooked sweet potato ok?


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Honestly I would try the ZP lamb. I am not a fan of science diet products as the put a lot of junk in there.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

As far as diet for IBS the only thing I can find repeatedly mentioned is that a diet which is high in fiber can help, I dont see any restrictions. I would also suggest giving Ziwipeak a try, I know others on the forum feed it to their guys with tummy issues with success. My Leo has not been diagnosed with any specific digestive problem but has only had nice solid stools on Stella and Chewys, even the best kibbles give him the runs. If she has a sensitive stomach I think a food that is less processed, like ZP, will be easier for her to digest. I have no idea what the fiber content of ZP is as compared to the SD Id food youre giving, but I would imagine the only thing special about the Hills is a little extra fiber...if ZP doesnt have as much you could supplement with something thats high in fiber and just add it to her Ziwi.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Irritable Bowel Syndrome (IBS) - VeterinaryPartner.com - a VIN company!

Here is the article I read from the Veterinary Info Network, a great resource. The article seems to emphasize that IBS is caused by the pets emotional state, usually the result of anxiety. Do you find her to be anxious? Sounds like also trying to manage the anxiety can relieve IBS symptoms.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

GG, having got my 3 wee pups in the last couple of weeks, and being in Australia, I've researched day and night into the wee small hours.

I've been shocked, disgusted & dismayed at the brands that have been foisted upon us that we pay a squillion dollars for when, in actual fact, they're pure unadulterated carp. Well over $100 a bag for rubbish, possibly even containing euthanised animals from vet surgeries - man, I'm livid!!! The brands our Vets & Pet Shops swear by don't even get into the USA 4 star category (it goes up to 6 stars btw).

I honestly think you should try the way this fellow Aussie newbie is going - 50-80% Raw (either mince or portions purchased yourself of beef, lamb, chicken, pork) or the BARF little sachet system ($19.50 for 2kgs or 12 sachets from memory) and the rest ZiwiPeak - I paid $42 for 1kg but that store is a ripoff, you can get it for just a touch under $40 elsewhere. Sounds expensive but it's not really and, to my mind, I can't put a price on these little guys' health. Oh and lots of cut up lamb neck bones with meat on them and of course chicken wings/necks etc but watch them due to too much causing constipation. Wings @ $8 bag for organic ones is great value imo.

The other one you could consider is "Coprice" if price is a main factor - It's made in Aussie, pretty much a plain jane in the marketplace, and was always the best of the best when I was showing Royal Show level horses, they were always in supreme condition with gleaming coats.

*Also, most importantly DO NOT BUY ANY IMPORTED FOOD THAT HAS BEEN IRRADIATED *... this process releases deadly toxins and radicals - one brand the Americans use & love was withdrawn from Australia because after irradiation it was killing cats & they took off the dog variety as well just in case people's cats got into their housemate's food bowls. Deadly, deadly stuff, that irradiation, at high levels. I wouldn't trust it at any darn level personally. Also avoid using microwaves for their food.

Darn it!!! After typing all that i just saw it was CANNED food you want ... can I ask why?


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

AussieLass said:


> *Also, most importantly DO NOT BUY ANY IMPORTED FOOD THAT HAS BEEN IRRADIATED *... this process releases deadly toxins and radicals - one brand the Americans use & love was withdrawn from Australia because after irradiation it was killing cats & they took off the dog variety as well just in case people's cats got into their housemate's food bowls. Deadly, deadly stuff, that irradiation, at high levels. I wouldn't trust it at any darn level personally. Also avoid using microwaves for their food.


Can I ask which brand this was?


----------



## glittergirl (Aug 11, 2011)

You can't import the food anyway, lots have been recalled here like Nutro (not the Australian counterpart) Oriijen has been recalled as well for the reason.

I tried cooking my own food for him but it didn't work Hills Prescription ZD worked/works beautifully but he just doesn't want to it anymore 



AussieLass said:


> GG, having got my 3 wee pups in the last couple of weeks, and being in Australia, I've researched day and night into the wee small hours.
> 
> I've been shocked, disgusted & dismayed at the brands that have been foisted upon us that we pay a squillion dollars for when, in actual fact, they're pure unadulterated carp. Well over $100 a bag for rubbish, possibly even containing euthanised animals from vet surgeries - man, I'm livid!!! The brands our Vets & Pet Shops swear by don't even get into the USA 4 star category (it goes up to 6 stars btw).
> 
> ...


----------



## glittergirl (Aug 11, 2011)

Huly said:


> Honestly I would try the ZP lamb. I am not a fan of science diet products as the put a lot of junk in there.


Hills Prescription is not the same as Hills Science, Hills Science is crap and I would never buy it but the prescription one has good things in it besides it works for Nacho and has had no problems with his IBS since being on it, he just doesn't want it anymore for some reason


----------



## glittergirl (Aug 11, 2011)

Just looked at Coprice, it lists ceral grains as it's first ingredient so this is no good but thanks.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Zoey's Mom said:


> Can I ask which brand this was?


Oriijen is the one I was referring to in particular - cats' deaths were attributed to it, but only due to the irradiation process which was off the graph for that particular brand - our Govt. irradiates according to preparation times & temps etc.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm feeding the same as AussieLass, a mix of Ziwi Peak and raw. Works really well for my fussy eater who is prone to vomiting, both my dogs absolutely love it and the raw addition gives them variety. Not sure where you are in Australia but in Vic you can get it from Pookinuk and in NSW you can get it from BowHouse. Lots of people here with dogs who have digestive issues have found that it works wonders. It is $$$ but 1kg lasted me just over 3 weeks for 2 dogs so it doesn't work out too bad and since feeding raw is so cheap (buy in bulk at markets and freeze) it kind of balances out.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Ziwipeak was the only thing mine with chronic colitis could manage. It was suggested to me by flippedstars who has a boy with chronic gastrointestinal issues as it worked for him. Worked for Hope just as she suggested it might. 

The Lamb is too rich her but the Venison is perfect. I have been offering the Venison and as treats to acclimate. Soon I will rotate it with the Venison.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Oh, I should add that Ziwipeak does offer canned. Perhaps someone else has shared that. 
Here is ratings and ingredients on it:
ZiwiPeak Canned Dog Food | Review and Rating

They also put Hope on Prescription Diet I/D. I was disappointed when I saw ratings, comments and ingredients. I took her right off. Here is that detail:
Hill's Prescription Diet I/D Canned Dog Food | Review and Rating

That said, I understand feeding something that works when you have one with tummy issues.


----------



## glittergirl (Aug 11, 2011)

jesuschick said:


> Ziwipeak was the only thing mine with chronic colitis could manage. It was suggested to me by flippedstars who has a boy with chronic gastrointestinal issues as it worked for him. Worked for Hope just as she suggested it might.
> 
> The Lamb is too rich her but the Venison is perfect. I have been offering the Venison and as treats to acclimate. Soon I will rotate it with the Venison.


Thanks hun, is this the one you mean?
Venison » ZiwiPeak


----------



## glittergirl (Aug 11, 2011)

Just bought California Natural dry food (will try it in about an hour on Nacho) and tomorrow my husband is getting me some ziwipeak venison as he is working close to one of the stockists, there's not one near us otherwise.
So please keep your fingers crossed for my little man .


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

*My fingers are crossed. Hope the ZP works out for him. From the testimonials that i've read, it's one of the best things to feed other than raw.

Good luck!!


. *


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Dex is chiming in and sayin blek! Zp tastes like paws :lol: good luck;!! I know how hard it is to find a good brand.


----------



## glittergirl (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks guys....he wouldn't eat the CN (apart from a few bits) till I soaked it in water then he wolfed it down.

This morning he only ate a little of it 

Husband just phoned me to say he got ziwipeak vension and a duck one I think ? He also got me a can of Advance sensitive.....I am running out of ideas , hope one of these work.....


----------



## glittergirl (Aug 11, 2011)

My husband got the lamb and lamb and venison.The SA also gave him a sample pack of the air dried food which I gave Nacho a few last night, he loved it!
This morning I am about to try the canned food, I know it says to transition them slowly but the thing is he's not eating his old food so how do I transition????
Anyway, will give you an update later in the day.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

That is GREAT!
Every dog that I have given ZP (even to some shelters) have reported back and asked what kind of "doggy crack" I sent to them. One shelter had to lock it in a cabinet in a room the dogs did not go as she said they clawed at the cabinet she put it in. Since they had so many dogs, she used it as treats so everyone could have it. 

Every dog that I have offered it has eaten it right out of my hand (the dry kind!).

My last two transitioned either within a day or two or immediately and I saw no tummy upset whatsoever. It is an extraordinary food.

SO glad that you are having success!


----------



## glittergirl (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks!!

I ended up soaking his ZD dry food till it was really mushy then mixed in a spoonful of the ZP and he was going nuts lol.
He ate the lot even with the ZD in it where he previously picked out the ZD and ate everything else lo.
I even gave some to Bella, they both seemed impressed lol.
Nacho then pooped (as is his custom after eating wet food) so I watched , the poop looked good and both dogs were full of beans this morning and Nacho even wanted to come walking with us-I am shocked as he doesn't like to walk lol!!
I am so happy...so far so good!!!!!


jesuschick said:


> That is GREAT!
> Every dog that I have given ZP (even to some shelters) have reported back and asked what kind of "doggy crack" I sent to them. One shelter had to lock it in a cabinet in a room the dogs did not go as she said they clawed at the cabinet she put it in. Since they had so many dogs, she used it as treats so everyone could have it.
> 
> Every dog that I have offered it has eaten it right out of my hand (the dry kind!).
> ...


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

glittergirl can I ask where you ended up getting your ZP from?

I would love to find a second stockist in the Melb area as the supply seems to be inconsistant. Was thinking of even ordering it from the Sydney stockist but AussieLass said they are having issues too.

One of us should look into importing the stuff or something!


----------



## glittergirl (Aug 11, 2011)

Of course, Corey got it for me from here Murphy Brothers 592 Burwood Rd in Hawthorn, Victoria.Corey said the SA couldn't of been more helpful and gave him samples as well and she was knowledgeable on IBS etc.He was very impressed with them.




OzChi said:


> glittergirl can I ask where you ended up getting your ZP from?
> 
> I would love to find a second stockist in the Melb area as the supply seems to be inconsistant. Was thinking of even ordering it from the Sydney stockist but AussieLass said they are having issues too.
> 
> One of us should look into importing the stuff or something!


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

That's great, not far from my office so I could get some in my lunch break. I found the stockists on the ZP website aren't up to date. I tried 2 that don't carry it any more and one store that doesn't even exist anymore (the one closest to my house of course) so I was resigned to getting it posted for $5 a go from way over the other side of town.


----------



## glittergirl (Aug 11, 2011)

Glad to be able to help


----------



## glittergirl (Aug 11, 2011)

*Update*

Well we are on day 4 and up until today no problems.
This morning however I opened a new can of Lamb (the other days he was eating lamb/venison/tripe) and he ate it then went to poop as is his custom  when he came back he had poop all down the back of his legs.
I ran to see where he went to the toilet and the poop looked solid and fine , it was prehaps , hmm not sure what the right terminology would be but glossy/wet looking? Otherwise though it was fine and definitely not runny.

So poor Nacho had to have the indignity of having his bottom washed my mummy lol and all is well once more.

Could I be facing a problem, I am worried now


----------

